# Hero Dogs



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Ten brave dogs ...

10 Hero Dogs Who Made The Ultimate Sacrifice - Listverse


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Make that 11

Dog saves owner, dies saving cat - World - smh.com.au

There is a tear in my eye ...


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Awww bless them.

RIP sweet Dogs..


----------



## simo (Aug 15, 2014)

So sad... "the more i get to know people,the more i love my dog"


----------



## Ansel (Aug 30, 2014)

Informative links and thanks for making this thread and sharing these links with others also. 
Stones Sharp Accountants


----------

